# InSinkErator... WORST CUSTOMER SERVICE EVER.



## PeckPlumbing (Mar 19, 2011)

I have to rant here.. It just took 45 minutes to get warranty over the phone for an H770 instant hot water unit. I had everything in order.... serial number, purchase date, etc etc, the service rep (who sounded like she was from india) refused to send a unit out unless she talked directly with the homeowner.. REFUSED!!!! I was simply on the phone for the poor lady who is 70+ years old and can't hear very well. How the hell is someone who CANT use the phone suppose to get a warranty...

Ok, so now the old woman is on the phone... the service rep then goes through the ENTIRE SCRIPT with her asking for her address and everything !! I already gave them all of that!!!! :furious: ... What kind of support is that? 

I am about SICK of dealing with ISE products.. from cracked disposals to 4 year old insta hots leaking from the tank, the product is overpriced and CRAP. I find it really really hard to sell someone a new one when what they bought a few years ago was sold to them as 'top of the line'... especially when I SOLD IT. 

Is anyone using waste king products? Where should I turn to?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Viking


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Switch to Franke.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Switch to Franke.


 



The Lil' Butler is pricey, but worth it. One model has hot and cold water in the same unit.


----------

